# Off leash: when to let dog off leash?



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Bella is now 9 1/2 months old. I live in NYC across from Central Park. They have off leash hours. Bella has mastered many commands, heels, sits, lies down, stays (for a while, LOL), is well socialized. As for "come", she is not 100%. I am hoping to work with a trainer in the next week or so.
I get mixed feedback from dog owners in the park as to when you can begin to let the dog off leash. I would have to have a ball, or a Kong on a rope, something she wants and will encourage her to come back to me.

You have to be well into the Park, because you want to be away from the entrances and street traffic. The older shepherd my late husband and I had was off leash most of the time, but he had trained her. She would not run into traffic. Bella does not understand "traffic" yet. How do you know when a dog can be let off leash? She desperately wants to romp and play with the other dogs, and chase a ball, so I try not to take her in the Park during off leash hours, because she gets frustrated being on a leash.
:help:
Advice is really appreciated. My sister-in-law, an experienced dog trainer who lives far away from me, is very afraid Bella will chase a squirrel, run away and not come back, or somehow get out of the park and into traffic.
But at some point, the dog needs to be off leash. Advice truly needed.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

The doesn't need to be and shouldn't be until her recall is 100%. When you can call her off of squirrels, other dogs, traffic, etc. without her blinking an eye, then you can let her off leash. Try taking her on a longer lead to the park during ON leash hours and see what she does. Act as though you DON'T have physical control of her and call her, work with her, etc. It would be a great place to practice recall, and since she WOULD be on the leash, you can reel her in if she doesn't "come" and treat her for coming.


----------



## bigdavejoker (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree especially with all the traffic and distractions you need to make sure your recall is 100% before attempting off leash in an unfenced area. I almost learned this the hard way with my 2 year old Millie. I step out on the porch in the morning and let her fetch the paper which she usually does with out problem. Unfortunately on that morning she saw something in a yard down the street and took off like a bolt. She moved so fast I had not idea what she was even chasing but ignored by recall luckily she turned around at the end of the street and came back. But a very big lesson for me until then I thought my recall was good but it was obviously not 100%. Something we are working on.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with the warnings. She has to be 100% ON the leash before she off the leash. I think she is also too young and still "puppyish". I have to just practice and practice with her recall. I have a 30 foot lead, but that proved very clumsy to handle.However, I may try using it again. I may also try a 15 foot lead. I do not like retractable leashes, I think they can be dangerous. 

The squirrel thing: when she sees one, I give her the command Lass ess, leave it. And try to distract her. A K9 guy suggested that. She does not jump toward them as much as she used to, but you can see she REALLY wants that squirrel! She looks up the trees to find them! Yes, she as to be 100% reliable despite distractions, whatever is going on. It is going to take work and repetition! Thanks all!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

UH NEVER?!! Why would your risk her life like that? I don't care how well trained the dog is, if there is a small chance that the dog will run off, it will happen!!! GSDs are prey driven and like your sister in law says, if she sees a squirrel or any other type of small animal, she will take after it! Take her to fenced in parks, I'm sure there are plenty out there, if you want her to be off leash.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> UH NEVER?!! Why would your risk her life like that? I don't care how well trained the dog is, if there is a small chance that the dog will run off, it will happen!!! GSDs are prey driven and like your sister in law says, if she sees a squirrel or any other type of small animal, she will take after it! Take her to fenced in parks, I'm sure there are plenty out there, if you want her to be off leash.


It is amazing how many dogs are off leash in Central Park! But a GSD has to have perfect obedience to be off leash. I am hoping to work with a highly recommended trainer to bring her to the highest level I can. We traveled all over the country with our late dog, Holly, and she was rarely on leash, but as I said before, she was much older, loved to chase every squirrel, rat, and cat, LOL, BUT she was "street savvy", she knew not to go into traffic, she always "knew" where we were. Believe me, I am NOT going to let Bella off leash any time soon. There may come a tome when she is totally reliable, I'll let you know! She certainly will be older than 9 months! The dog runs are problematic: you have good owners and bad owners, and sometimes problems. Bella goes to doggie day care three times a week for socialization, expensive, sigh, but worth it. There she is safely off leash! Thanks for your warning!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You care about your dog. Do not worry about those other dogs. Maybe their owners are not as worried about their dog darting out in traffic and getting killed or needing a leg amputated. You cannot take crap like that back. You cannot go through life afraid to step because this one might be the one that causes you to fall and break your pelvis, but for those things you can avoid, please do. 

Some alternatives: 

1. Find some place that is totally fenced in where you can let the dog run.
2. Attach a long line to your dog. 
3. Join a herding club and take your dog herding, Or start puppy agility with her. 

I use the fair grounds in my town. There are areas that are fenced in, and I can go there free of charge and let my girls run. For training, there is a parking lot that is 3/4 fenced, or the playground/tennis courts, and I go late at night when they are not in use by other people. (And I clean up after my dogs.) Sometime the cops stop and talk to me, but so far most of my haunts have not caused anyone heart failure yet.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I remember reading about someone on here and their highly trained GSD years ago. I believe the dog was trained in Schutzhund. This person took the dog to a store a lot and would Platz (down) him at the entrance of the store while he/she shopped. It was all good until one day the dog saw a cat across the street, this highly trained GSD broke the down stay to go chase the cat and got hit by a car...dead dog. 
To me, it is just not worth it, I don't care if other people have their dogs loose, it is their problem when something happens to their dog.


----------



## Guzman (Mar 11, 2011)

hey there... i'm new here and haven't had a chance to post my intro yet. I'm actually only awake because I just brought home a new GSD puppy 7 weeks old and i've been up all night with her getting her on a bit of a schedule. She's in the same bloodline as Covey Tucker Hills Manhattan 

Anyway, with my old Golden, I worked towards off-leash by going from a 6 ft lead, to a 15ft lead, to a 30 ft lead. I still was able to have a "safety" incase recall didn't work but i was amazed at how quickly he learned to listen to recall especially when all of a sudden my foot was on the lead and his harness stopped him in his tracks - really got his attention!

I'd suggest going with a long lead.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I worked and trained Max for 2 years before he was off leash, that is what was recommended from my trainer, he is 100% at everything, he's off leash in my yard so are the others, but I would never trust Max out in public off leash for fear of that one time, no dog is 100% reliable, I could never forgive myself if something happened,


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> UH NEVER?!! Why would your risk her life like that? I don't care how well trained the dog is, if there is a small chance that the dog will run off, it will happen!!! GSDs are prey driven and like your sister in law says, if she sees a squirrel or any other type of small animal, she will take after it! Take her to fenced in parks, I'm sure there are plenty out there, if you want her to be off leash.


I respect your choice on this, but to me taking my dogs hiking off leash (waaaay out in the woods or fields and miles from roads) is one of the greatest joys of my life, and of my dogs' lives also. They always stay where they can see me; it's one of the beauties of having a velcro dog. They may chase a squirrel to the nearest tree, then the squirrel runs up the tree and the chase is done.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

My dogs aren't allowed off leash unless they had had a 100% recall for a LONG period of time. Not a week, not a month, not even longer.

Dante is 8 months old, has NEVER had a recall problem. I wouldn't dream of letting him off lead in an unsecure area (unfenced) right now. Just too many bad scenarios that could go wrong.

On the other end of the spectrum, Akira is 7 yrs old, has a FANTASTIC recall and is glued to me like stink on a bug. She's been allowed off lead in safe areas for quite some time.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> UH NEVER?!! Why would your risk her life like that? I don't care how well trained the dog is, if there is a small chance that the dog will run off, it will happen!!! GSDs are prey driven and like your sister in law says, if she sees a squirrel or any other type of small animal, she will take after it! Take her to fenced in parks, I'm sure there are plenty out there, if you want her to be off leash.





Emoore said:


> I respect your choice on this, but to me taking my dogs hiking off leash (waaaay out in the woods or fields and miles from roads) is one of the greatest joys of my life, and of my dogs' lives also. They always stay where they can see me; it's one of the beauties of having a velcro dog. They may chase a squirrel to the nearest tree, then the squirrel runs up the tree and the chase is done.


I guess it all depends upon your particular situation. We live on 20+ acres of mostly wooded property. That is the ONLY time that our dogs are off leash. These are dogs that I bred, raised, trained and cherish. I would never risk their lives by letting them off leash in a public area. Again I do realize that circumstances are different.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I only let mine off when there are no "untrained" dogs around... one bad apple and my guys will go bouncing into the streets with them. 
I've been letting Jax off the leash since he was only a few weeks old so I know exactly where I can and cannot trust him (most of the time, cannot trust him LOL). I don't know how I would test a 9 month old because they're really testy and independant at that age.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe get a 30ft training line from Pikoda and start your dog on that ? I know its not the same as free range but its better than nothing, will give you piece of mind and will allow you to train the dog regards squirrels etc ?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag's been upping his freedom from the leash lately. We're leash-free for most potty breaks, and we're leash free going to and from the car from the house and dog park. He's shown absolutely fantastic voice-control under me at the dog park with other dogs around. His drop on recall is astounding, and his stopping is too. I put him in a sit stay today in the middle of the park and walked into the clubhouse for a drink before releasing him, just to work on his obedience off lead.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

I also live across from Central Park and couldn't imagine NOT enjoying off-leash hours with my dog. I think it is easiest when you start very young. The little pupper things you are the most interesting thing in it's world, source of all things good (like food!) When you start young, being off-leash isn't seen as anything special, not a time to go crazy, just a normal walk.

At nine months and having never enjoyed off-leash hours, I wouldn't start cold-turkey. Have some high value treats/toys with you, and head somewhere "safe" with lots of other dogs. Only take him off leash once you get there. The walkway around the Great Lawn is a GREAT place to start. As is the Great Hill, or Cedar Hill.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> I only let mine off when there are no "untrained" dogs around... one bad apple and my guys will go bouncing into the streets with them.
> I've been letting Jax off the leash since he was only a few weeks old so I know exactly where I can and cannot trust him (most of the time, cannot trust him LOL). I don't know how I would test a 9 month old because they're really testy and independant at that age.


If your dog will follow another dog despite your recall, then yours isn't properly trained either.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rerun said:


> If your dog will follow another dog despite your recall, then yours isn't properly trained either.


Absolutely. 

However, I believe Jax's mom said that she CAN'T trust him most of the time, implying that already. It's her risk if she wants to let him off where there are no dogs when he will chase one if it comes into view.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, in my case, Rocky does not "come" 50% of the time when I call his name or come. But I still have him off leash on hikes and walks when there aren't a lot of people.

Why?

Because I accidently taught him to 'come' to the word "bye". When he was a pup, I said it every time I left the house, left the room, walked away from him.

He is extremely attached and if I am in one room of the house and he is in the other, the second I say it, he runs to find me. 

One simple "bye" at the dog park, river, or trails and he comes running, ears down, full speed, afraid his momma is leaving him.

Bye works 100% of the time, and is only used rarely (he rarely wonders off and I hate that he comes because he thinks I am leaving him)

However, now that I bought a long lead that I can use to train "come" with, I am going to choose a new word for him to actually come beause he is obedient, not scared I am leaving.


----------



## Carl Ivey (Jun 26, 2015)

Get'em ReRun


----------



## Matt O (Jul 4, 2015)

A lot of great info, can most of this information be applied to a 7week old pup ? Because he hates being on a leash, & it's a lot of stairs before we can get to a area that's suitable for him to go potty so I carry him to the area with all the grass & he sniffs around for few goes potty I usually trail him 5-6ft as he sniffs around. Although as soon as he finishes he comes & sit right next me as if he's ready to go back inside


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I never put a leash on Crank until he needed one for the heeling portion of the CGC and we passed that without him knowing how to heel. It was all handling. I taught him never to critter and had a near 100% recall on him by the time he was 11 weeks old.

Most people train their dogs to be away from them with a leash instead of teaching them to stick around through behavior. I've noticed abroad this is less of an issue than in the US.


----------



## Murphsfromaz (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a Service Dog "Duke" that went through a extensive 6 month training. My trainer wouldn't have him off leash in public until he was 100% recall for a minimum of three weeks. That was working him every day.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

agree with the recall needing to be 100%. the long (30 ft) lead is a great idea because if she chases something you can simply pick up or in an instant situation STEP on the moving lead and stop your pup. I absolutely would not train her in central park because of the risk of traffic and humans. take her elsewhere in the woods away from traffic to practice then and THEN use it in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> The doesn't need to be and shouldn't be until her recall is 100%. When you can call her off of squirrels, other dogs, traffic, etc. without her blinking an eye, then you can let her off leash. Try taking her on a longer lead to the park during ON leash hours and see what she does. Act as though you DON'T have physical control of her and call her, work with her, etc. It would be a great place to practice recall, and since she WOULD be on the leash, you can reel her in if she doesn't "come" and treat her for coming.


We are training Lobo to be trust worthy off leash by using this technique (you definitely have to be consistent and practice with the long line more than once a week). You can't use a retractable leash for this and the 15ft long nylon leashes are quite expensive, I opted to get a horse lounge line; it's got to be at least 25ft long maybe more and I got it used so it only cost me 7 dollars. It's meant to hold a 1,000lb animal so you know you can trust the integrity of the material. I was afraid he would chew through a nylon line and the lounge rope is thick and comfy in my hands, the only downside is that it is heavy so I think he knows he is still in my control. I got him accustomed to having the long line and work with it on in the back yard, it took about 2 days with two 15 minute sessions each day lots of praise, treats and a clicker, but since then he has never tried to bite the lead. Overall I am happy with our results using this technique thus far


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Young pups of mine are only on leash for socialization in traffic areas and to teach them about the leash. Other than that they are off leash wherever I am. That has worked well with all the dogs I have had. Being off leash from the very beginning teaches them that it is just as normal as being on leash.
When they are little they follow you anyway and if they don't I hide so they panic and learn to better follow and pay attention. Putting them on leash whenever you go out will only increase your chances that they will take advantage the day they find them self unattached.


----------



## robrymond (Sep 7, 2014)

Our dog is not bad at recall until he sees a cat or when in the fields sheep or cows and therefore he is not trusted off-lead in public other than on long walks in fields away from animals.

It is one thing we really need to work on but is proving difficult.


----------

